# New to all of this....some questions



## 88StangGT (Jul 28, 2005)

Out of the blue I bought a 10 gallon starter kit the other day. I have no idea where to start. I have the water in and it said wait a week and let the filter run before adding any fish. My room is very hot and without the heater on...the room temp of the water is 82 degrees. It said it should be at 78 for tropical....do I have to move it to a different room?

What kind of fish can I put in here together? I wanted a bala shark but I saw someone said you need an 80 gallon tank for one of those...how about frogs?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

You can have a frog tank, though I would put fish with them in a tank that small. Waiting a week won't help you much. The tank needs to cycle (establish a bacterial colony to remove toxic elements fish and food produce). There are 3 ways to do this:

Fishless cycle: (Perferred method) This is adding ammonia to the tank every day the jumpstart the bacteria. (Google fishless cycle for more info).

Fishy Cycle: (The accepted method for many years) Adding fish and let nature take its course. (This can result in dead fish)

Bio-Spira (Hard to find) Adding bacteria in a bottle. Works well and allows you to add fish instantly.

As for fish in a 10 gallon, the Bala won't work. Danios, guppies, mollies, platys, white cloud moutain minnows, and some tetras will work just to name a few. Gouramis are a nice choice also. Depends on if you want a cpl of fish or a small school.


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Do you have/ plan to have subtrate? It can be good for your tank's Nitrogen cycle.
I'd suggest a betta. Bala can't go with such size as Simpte said...


----------



## 88StangGT (Jul 28, 2005)

How much ammonia do I add every day?

And what it subtrate? 

I really dont know anything about this stuff.


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Subtrate is the stuff you put in the bottom so sand or gravel..

- Jonno


----------



## 88StangGT (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes I have gravel


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

if you want the frogs, thats fine as long as you dont add any small fish like guppies. most likely they will end up as food. you could have gouramis with a frog. you can do as simpte suggested, Do you want fish that swim in a school?


----------



## judya (Jan 23, 2005)

Also, take some time and read through the last dozen or so posts in the beginner and the general columns. There's info on cycling a tank, what to put in a new tank (for a ten gallon, take the info posted for a five gallon and add a couple fish to it). Before you buy any fish, go to a fish store, (and not a Walmart), look around and see if any types particularly appeal to you, then come back and ask us if they'll work.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Instead of adding ammonia every day, why not use a raw shrimp instead?


----------

